# heating pad ok?/ does cage have to have lid?



## dibrie (Dec 21, 2008)

Is it OK to keep my hedgehog in a 105 qt. sterlite container with a heating pad set on the low setting under one end of the container? Sometimes I noticed her sleeping on the 'warmer' end and other times I noticed her on the 'cooler' end. The container is about 18" tall. Do I have to keep the lid on? There is nothing for my hedgehog to climb up on, but I am concerned that she could possibly jump out. She is only 8 weeks old, and brand new to me. Can hedgehogs jump? Can they run quickly? Thank you!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The 105 qt tub is a fine size to use. Do you have a wheel? These are an absolute NECESSITY to hedgies and they will run several miles a night if they are up to it. Of course, babies sleep more than adults, so may run less.

A heating pad will help heat the cage, but you may need an additional heat source to keep it at a steady temperature. A space heater would be good.

I would only leave the lid on if it has screen as the majority. There wouldn't be enough ventilation even if there were holes drilled in it. Otherwise, leave the lid off.

Yes, hedgies can jump! And they run very fast too! Many are escape artists and you may have one on your hands. If you think she can escape, it would be good to alter the cage so she can't, or get a new one.


----------



## dibrie (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply. I will get a wheel asap.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Great.


----------

